# Does anyone freeze their jalepenos for winter ABT's?



## jdsmith (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a ton of jalepenos left on the plants still, and we're gonna start flirting with freezing temps here in the next week.  I've never froze peppers before.  I was figuring doing this for ABT's would be OK since they aren't crisp once they are smoked anyway, so losing crispyness by freezing really wouldn't be an issue as far as making ABT's would it?


----------



## blackened (Oct 6, 2009)

chipotles!


----------



## jdsmith (Oct 6, 2009)

I looked into how to make them.  Just seems pretty labor intensive.  From what I'm reading they take 48 hours!?!?  Not sure I'm up to that yet.  Also not sure if I'm willing to put in the work.  Never had them before in anything that I'm aware of.  Would like to try them first.  Or might even give them a try next growing season.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 6, 2009)

I recently took several japs and long green chilies and added them to the smoker when I was doing ribs. Once they got a nice smokyness to them, I put them in our dehydrator and dried them till brittle. Then ran them thru my coffee bean grinder and put it on a salt shaker. Use it as you would table salt or pepper. Really good on eggs in the morning. Also fantastic on popcorn. As far as freezing them, I don't think there would be a problem as we freeze bell peppers all the time. You might want to send a PM to ALX, he is the one ask for sure. He could surely give you sound advice on them.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Any time you freezer peppers you'll lose the texture, with/without the skin. As far as using therm for ABT's, based on your use of whole or halved, you might consider removing membrane and seeds before freezing. They will he harder to work with/stuff since the texture is soft, but a bacon wrap should help hold it together. If I ever had too many japs to use, freezing them would be for a different use than ABT's. Good luck my friend. It's all good.


----------



## jdsmith (Oct 6, 2009)

And what would that use be?  I'm open to any ideas.  I also have a bunch of bells and bananas.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 6, 2009)

I's use them for pork/beef stews, chicken ole casseroles, salsa, cornbread, burritos... now you made my hungry.


----------



## white cloud (Oct 6, 2009)

I have two big one gallon bags of whole japs just put in the freezer. I don't plan on abt's with them. Just for seasoning chili, pizza, stew, and like richoso said; cornbread. As far as bells, I clean, dice and put on sheet pans and off to the freezer. Then bag up using a spatula. They are just handy to have around when you need a handfull, same with onions.


----------



## badfrog (Dec 11, 2009)

Chipotles... if you haven't tried them, it is a must! Wally World usually carries them in small cans packed in adobo sauce - most excellent... drizzle the sauce over your tacos...better yet, add a couple spoonfuls to your favorite BBQ sauce recipe. You can also get dried Chipotles; use a microplane to get a fine grating to go over meats, salads, pizza, BBQ...


----------



## morkdach (Dec 11, 2009)

i tried frozen ones for abt's 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 to soft but they still work great in other dishes


----------

